# AAS Powder Displacement



## powders101 (Jan 25, 2012)

By: Mr.Rose


I have a new article to post up, and It involves that little bit of information that EVERYONE neglects... Displa***ent!!

What was that Newbie? You thought it was 0.75 or 0.85 mL's per gram of powder. Oh how wrong you were. Ask yourself how can every steroid with so many different ester weights, weight the same? They can't. So I have done what I always do, save the day with my articles.

Lets look at the chart. I have only added a short list for now, I will update it as I have time.

Densities of Common Steroid Powders (Dry Weight) per mL aka CC aka cm^3.

Testosterone Base - Density 1.12g/mL
Testosterone Propionate - Density 1.10g/mL
Testosterone Enanthate - Density 1.06g/mL
Testosterone Cypionate - Density 1.10g/mL
Testosterone Decanoate - Density 1.04g/mL
Testosterone Isocaproate - Density 1.07g/mL
Testosterone Phenylpropionate - Density 1.13g/mL
Trenbolone Acetate - Density 1.18g/mL
Trenbolone Enanthate - Density 1.10g/mL
Nandrolone Decanoate - Density 1.04g/mL
Masterone propionate - Density 1.07g/mL

Ok but what does that all mean Mr.Rose? It means when we add 1 gram of powder to our solvent mixture (that's the oil, BB, BA mix) it will displace the mixture at this amount:

Testosterone Base - 1g Displaces 0.893mL
Testosterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
Testosterone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.943mL
Testosterone Cypionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
Testosterone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL
Testosterone Isocaproate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL
Testosterone Phenylpropionate - 1g Displaces 0.885mL
Trenbolone Acetate - 1g Displaces 0.848mL
Trenbolone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
Nandrolone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL
Masterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL

Now for the love of god PLEASE STOP using 0.75 or 0.85mL per gram. It won't matter much if you make 10-50mL but when you make a lot... you will screw up dosages and ratio's.


----------

